# Waterproof epxoy



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Waterproof epoxy*

Epoxy impregnated fiberglass is waterproof. Polyester resin and fiberglass is not.
You can epoxy coat plywood with a prime coat (it soaks in) and a gloss coat to make the plywood waterproof.
If the boat is to be left outdoors, the epoxy exposed to sunlight will need to be painted or spar varnished.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks Brett, basically I was wondering if I need to paint under the false floor I'm planning on or if the water would eat away at it. it won't be exposed to the sun so I think I'll be ok.


----------



## kuzus (Apr 23, 2009)

If you are using polyester resin, I would coat in with interior gelcoat. It's ok if plain fiberglass and resin gets wet, but it is not suitable to be underwater or wet for extended periods of time. If the area you are talking about drains well and won't hold condensation, it should be ok.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

it's epoxy, and it's a part that will drain to the back bilge area, so it will be wet often.


----------



## kuzus (Apr 23, 2009)

as long as you seal the fiberglass completely, water won't get to it


----------

